# Any new G-Scale items by US manufacturers for 2016?



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

The Nurnberg Fair is over and the European manufacturers showed a few new items for 2016, “New” in more than just a repaint of an existing model.

What I really noticed missing was anything “new” in G-Scale from a US/China manufacturer.

USA Trains is still just doing repaints of their American Series items.
Accucraft keeps talking about a new loco but I wonder if they are serious about it.
Hartland still exists but I have seen nothing new from them.
Polks Generation Next seems to have fizzled out - certainly nothing new on the horizon that I know of
Bachmann has nothing new in G so far
MTH is sticking to 1:32 scale which is really 1 scale in my mind.

Is there anything new at all from any of the US G Scale manufacturers that you know of?
Pretty pitiful state of affairs.

The New York Toy Fair is coming up - maybe we get a surprise there.

Happy Railroading,

Knut


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

krs,

USA Trains did a survey about new items to build but unclear if anything has been choosen or will be coming out this year.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I wouldn't count on any of USAT new items anytime soon...
They are falling behind maintaining production of their existing lineup...little is truly expected in 2016...


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Slow economy equals nothing new.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> Bachmann has nothing new in G so far


You are forgetting the automated stock car with the cows in it !!


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

What happened to the new Bachmann moguls, Grizzly Flats etc. ?
Also Sir Topham Hatt's little red railcar ?

Andrew


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete

And the horses.

Chuck


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck;

I have seen Bachmann's HO version of the horse car at the hobby store where I work part time. It could be that the large scale version is entering production. The stock car with the horses poking their heads through the openings was a Lionel staple decades ago. It was frequently used in sets with a General 4-4-0 locomotive. I wonder whether Lionel's patent finally expired?

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Accucraft keeps chugging along with new live steam... Not fast but...


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave

I thought I saw a mention of the horse car along with the cow car over on the Bachmann site. I could be wrong. Won't be the first time.

Chuck


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Pete Thornton said:


> You are forgetting the automated stock car with the cows in it !!


Yes - thanks...

Forgot about that one and the one with horses


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

When they get around to Lionel's old launching missile car, then I'll be interested ;-)


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Garratt said:


> What happened to the new Bachmann moguls, Grizzly Flats etc. ?
> Also Sir Topham Hatt's little red railcar ?
> 
> Andrew


You mean the
81487 2-6-0 Locomotive Eureka & Palisade #6 'Reveille' 
81488 2-6-0 Locomotive Denver & Rio Grande
81489 2-6-0 Locomotive Grizzly Flats #2 'Emma Nevada'

Haven't seen an announcement of those yet or some pre-production model.

"Sir Topham Hatt's little red railcar" doesn't ring a bell.
Do you have a link?

Thanks,
Knut


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

On the Bachmann Europe site I found this list of new items in Large Scale:



> Available: April/May
> 97103 Jackson Sharp Passenger Combine Olive Unlettered (Lighted)
> 97105 Jackson Sharp Passenger Combine Grizzly Flats #3 (Lighted)
> 97106 Jackson Sharp Passenger Combine D&RG
> ...


I wonder if they only announce items in North America once they are actually in stock - or maybe only select ones will be offered here.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Knut










The 2015 cattle dog...
http://resources.bachmanntrains.com/bachmann2015/

Andrew


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Good bashing material there.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Garratt said:


> Knut


Cute, reminds me of this shown at the Nurnberg show by KRES, a manufaturer new to Large Scale
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=7514&l=english

Knut


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

krs said:


> Cute, reminds me of this shown at the Nurnberg show by KRES, a manufaturer new to Large Scale
> http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=7514&l=english
> Knut


I've seen that one before (sometime early last year) and found this image of the prototype.








I think that the Winston car needs those little rail brushes in front of his wheels.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

With Blackstone coming out with both a K-28 and a K-36, I have to wonder how far behind they will be in Large Scale. At least the K-28, which is close to the same size as the K-27...

Robert


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB has a White pass new style engine they are making in 2 versions.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I just got a new set of MTH Daylight coaches that came in. My MTH 4014 Big Boy should be here in June.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry Barnes said:


> I just got a new set of MTH Daylight coaches that came in. My MTH 4014 Big Boy should be here in June.


Paint it in Daylight colors, I double dog dare you


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Sad part about the MTH Daylight set is that the SP red is the wrong shade...unfortunately it's more of a fluorescent pink!

Lionel made a SP Daylight Cab Forward!


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Bachmann's new mogul paint samples are on their web site. Here are some pictures


----------



## Bryan14 (Oct 12, 2012)

Here at Llagas Creek Railways, we are currently working on a line of #6 and #8 code 332 stainless steel switches. Does that interest anyone?


----------



## JohnnnyB (Jan 17, 2016)

For the last 15 years, I've been designing products for some of the top RC car and truck manufacturers. I've always been a model train enthusiast and have thought about applying the RC technology we use in the racing car and truck industry to G scale model trains. Seriously Looking into producing a line of G scale diesel engines that will be battery operational out of the box. Maybe use similar transmitters that we use with RC jets to control speed, lights, sound, track switches, smoke, etc. Discussing with the factories I've worked with over the years to review the cost and engineering needed to produce such a line of locomotives.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

JB

Maybe you should start your own thread. This seems a shade off topic.

This seems like distant future rather then current.

Chuck


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

JohnnnyB said:


> For the last 15 years, I've been designing products for some of the top RC car and truck manufacturers. I've always been a model train enthusiast and have thought about applying the RC technology we use in the racing car and truck industry to G scale model trains. Seriously Looking into producing a line of G scale diesel engines that will be battery operational out of the box. Maybe use similar transmitters that we use with RC jets to control speed, lights, sound, track switches, smoke, etc. Discussing with the factories I've worked with over the years to review the cost and engineering needed to produce such a line of locomotives.


Not to burst your bubble, but they are already being made.










7 channels DSM2 technology. Great range and a reasonable price.


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

Bryan, That would interest me in the future.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

josephunh said:


> krs,
> 
> USA Trains did a survey about new items to build but unclear if anything has been choosen or will be coming out this year.


That survey is still active over on the USA Trains website so I doubt anything new this year from the Ro's...then again I could be wrong


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Last week I spoke with Cliff at Accucraft about some parts I needed and I asked him why AML (1:29) was no longer offered for sale on the Accucraft E-Store site as of last fall?? Also no in-stock inventory list over on the AML website? His reply was not much going on with AML other than maybe a new boxcar.


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

Chucks_Trains said:


> Last week I spoke with Cliff at Accucraft about some parts I needed and I asked him why AML (1:29) was no longer offered for sale on the Accucraft E-Store site as of last fall?? Also no in-stock inventory list over on the AML website? His reply was not much going on with AML other than maybe a new boxcar.


So the GP59/60/60M has disappeared again?

I got suspicious when suddenly the SD9 disappeared from the proposed locomotives. Iwas quite surprised that Accucraft even reran some AMS cars. I have the feeling they are going to concentrate on very small runs of live steam locomotives.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

The New York Toy Fair started last Saturday.
As far as Large Scale is concerned, I only see Bachmann and Lionel glancing quickly through the exhibitor list - any others?


----------



## JohnnnyB (Jan 17, 2016)

TonyWalsham said:


> Not to burst your bubble, but they are already being made.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, the DSM2 technology is there, but honestly this looks like something from the 70's. I am thinking something more like what we use in the RC flying world. http://www.horizonhobby.com/product/radios/spektrum-aircraft-tranmitters/radios/dx7-7-channel-dsmx%C2%AE-transmitter-with--ar8000-receiver-p-spm7000 

The transmitter can be made half the size and still contain all the functions needed for G Scale train and switch operation. 
http://www.horizonhobby.com/product...®-transmitter-with--ar8000-receiver-p-spm7000


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

If one starts with a new design today, I think the majority of railroaders want a comtrol more like this rather than the typical two joystick RC control linked to - at least I do


----------



## Beddhist (Dec 17, 2013)

I second that and add that a few physical buttons for oft-used functions are also a must. I think the new Piko unit above has 4 of them on the sides.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Johnny B.
When you actually make something instead of just hypothesising, you will have earned the right to criticise what others are already doing.
If you think you can do it, feel free to jump right in.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

I'd add to not only make something, but something that has a relatively limited market and be able to sell it for a price that those people are willing to pay.


----------



## JohnnnyB (Jan 17, 2016)

krs said:


> If one strts with a new design today, I think the majority of railroaders want a comtrol more like this rather than the typical two joystick RC control linked to - at least I do




Yes, I like the look of this. Possibly have both joy stick and dial to provide option to lock out either, depending on user preference. You could also do a transmitter like the rc car transmitter. Where the wheel on the rc car transmitter is used for steering, this can be used for speed control and the trigger normally used for throttle on the rc car transmitter can be used for forward and reverse. The RC car transmitters have a nice feel and grip to them, since racers are holding them for a long period of time. They also need to control the car without looking at the transmitter, which might come into use with G scale train control and switches.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Johhny B.
With respect, you obviously don't know much about live steam in Large Scale.
Those modellers have been using stick radios for years. They generally dislike stick and car radios with a passion.
They want* pocket size *TX's (not the bulky stick or car type) with at least two proportional channels. One for the regulator and one for the Johnson bar reverser. Some require extra and separate proportional channels for real steam whistles, blowers, drain cocks, gas control etc.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I very much agree with Tony on the ergonomic aspects of an R/C controller. I have a lot of years flying R/C aircraft, and I wouldn't want an aircraft (much less a car) style of transmitter.

Modern, high-end computer radios are very capable, and having sophisticated mixing and coding is important. But, they are basically a constant user operation (at least, speaking of helicopter acrobatics, for instance.)

In a train control, this is what I'd want:

- Set and forget proportional throttle and reverser. Meaning I can dial in a setting and not have to keep my hand on it. Tactile detents stronger than an aviation throttle.

- Extra proportional controls for features like cylinder drains, blower.

- Toggled controls for things like lights (the switch stays in position.)

- Pressed controls for things like whistle (the switch returns when released.)

Trains are often brought to a power setting and left there for a time. I'd want to be able to set the controller down and watch the train.

Other characteristics I'd want:

- Rugged. If it falls to the ground, gets tossed around in a drive, gets handled with wet or oily hands, it keeps working. 

- No long antennae to poke someone in the face. Trains don't need the range of aircraft, but train modelers often operate much closer together.

- Rechargeable, and with good battery life.

- Intelligent ergonomics and logical control placement, including clearly labeled controls (or the facility for the user to change labeling while maintaining a polished appearance.)


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Tony, I think if you redesign your transmitter to have joysticks and to look like Darth Vader's head with multiple flashing LED's you will corner the market for winged locomotive control. 

Andrew


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew,
The longer it takes the mass market (as in DCC) controller designers to realise that there is a significant market for suitable R/C hand pieces for live steam locos, the better it suits me. 
Even better if what they design and make can do both Live Steam and battery R/C.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Getting back on topic again......

Even thought USA Trains so far for 2016 has only offered repaints and/or new road numbers, they have introduced a lot more cars than I expected.
They don't make a big announcement of it and some of you may actually have missed some of it (as I did).
There is a good selection of the USAT 2016 items so far on the Large Scale database, www.gbdb.info - type USAT2016 (no spaces) into the search field and you will get everything that USA Trains has made available for for for 2016.
In addition, the rumour mill has it that a new production run of USA Trains corrugated passenger cars is due out around June 2016.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Review of the new MTH's F7's in the latest Garden Railways.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Old car, new paint.

http://www.reindeerpass.com/aml-milwaukee-road-cov-hopper---gray.aspx


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> the rumour mill has it that a new production run of USA Trains corrugated passenger cars is due


I called about my back-order of a streamlined baggage car, and was told they would be arriving "soon".


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I worry about Hartland, being a native Hoosier and they make a nice simple and rugged product. I wanted to get into thier whole "Hickory Lake Lumber" line but lack of income for the 2 Dunkirks kept me from doing it. Seems like more and more of thier line is disappearing. Hope its not a sign of impending termination of thier train product line. The nicely sized cars were a boon for small gardens with R1 curves, and affordable when one compares them to what else is out there. Might have to haunt ebay for the two Dunkirks when the time comes(this fall hopefully unless someone has layaway!) My friend does large scale along with HO, and there has been a slow down in new items in that scale as well. Probably wont see much till we get past the election in November, to much uncertiany in this country right now. Mike


----------

